# The Pernicious Arian Influence Among Our Children Today



## ClayPot (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm very concerned about our almost 23-month old toddler. I was working with him on the Children's Catechism today. I asked him who made him. "God," he said. I asked what else God made. "Jesus," he said. Where did I go wrong!? 


Either he has very bad Arian influences in his life or he's getting confused with the three answers he knows to the catechism, God, Jesus, and everything. Kids . . .. And yes, I'm just kidding (about being terribly worried).


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 17, 2009)

As long as he's not waddling around singing, "There was a time when the Son was not," I think you'll be all right in the end.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you're stressing too much... he's 23 months old.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I think you're stressing too much... he's 23 months old.



Yes, he'll probably refine his theology in the years ahead.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 18, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> I'm very concerned about our almost 23-month old toddler. I was working with him on the Children's Catechism today. I asked him who made him. "God," he said. I asked what else God made. "Jesus," he said. Where did I go wrong!?
> 
> 
> Either he has very bad Arian influences in his life or he's getting confused with the three answers he knows to the catechism, God, Jesus, and everything. Kids . . .. And yes, I'm just kidding (about being terribly worried).



As the joke says, "Children, what has a furry tail and stores nuts?" SUnday School Child says"I know the answer is a squirrel, but it must be Jesus."


----------



## raekwon (Dec 18, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I think you're stressing too much... he's 23 months old.





jpfrench81 said:


> And yes, I'm just kidding (about being terribly worried).


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, in my experience, I've found that the token answer for any kid in Sunday School is either "God" or "Jesus".


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 18, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> I'm very concerned about our almost 23-month old toddler. I was working with him on the Children's Catechism today. I asked him who made him. "God," he said. I asked what else God made. "Jesus," he said. Where did I go wrong!?
> 
> 
> Either he has very bad Arian influences in his life or he's getting confused with the three answers he knows to the catechism, God, Jesus, and everything. Kids . . .. And yes, I'm just kidding (about being terribly worried).



This is a very grave matter. Much prayer and fasting is needed to seek God's guidance.


----------



## CatherineL (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea that your *under* two year old knows that God made him. Nice! If he answers the next question wrong, just correct him and move on without beating yourself up.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 18, 2009)

raekwon said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're stressing too much... he's 23 months old.
> ...



Doh! I am ashamed to say that though I read his post I completely missed this statement.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 18, 2009)

MMasztal said:


> Well, in my experience, I've found that the token answer for any kid in Sunday School is either "God" or "Jesus".



Or "faith", in some cases.


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 18, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...



Ben,

Don't feel bad. I actually added it after I saw your post so that others didn't take me too seriously. My son's eternal fate is of considerable importance to me, but I think his statements as a toddler can be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 18, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > raekwon said:
> ...



Ah--the truth emerges!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 18, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > raekwon said:
> ...



Ok, whew! I'm glad you made this admission because I was seriously sitting here wondering how I, eagle eye Ben, could have overlooked something of this magnitude.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 18, 2009)

I expect that you did not withhold the rod? *THWACK!*


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 18, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I expect that you did not withhold the rod? *THWACK!*



 Nice!


----------

